# How is makefs -label option  used?



## ahev (Mar 23, 2020)

I have seen it in make-memstick.sh script, makefs(8) man page tells it is an FFS-specific option, but how is it used?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 23, 2020)

Have a look at glabel(8), there are several ways a label can be set (depends mostly on the filesystem and/or partitioning scheme).


----------



## mark_j (Mar 24, 2020)

I know it's not FreeBSD but the same applies:


			NetBSD Bootable CD ROM HOWTO
		


It's used for making images for embedded systems as well as the example in the link above for the sparc.


----------

